# Fuentes de alimentación y amplificadores para auto automotor carro coche.



## DOSMETROS

La idea de éste tema es aunar en un listado los links de las fuentes de alimentación y de los amplificadores que las usan para aumentar tensión y potencia que se encuentran en el foro , si faltara alguna me avisan y la agregamos.







						SMPS Dc-Dc + PCB
					

Siguiendo con el tema de las SMPS, les traigo las DC-DC, para que puedan  alimentar cualquier tipo de amplificador en el auto. Presentan tensión  de salida variable y una salida auxiliar para poder alimentar preamplis,  vúmetros, filtros, etc.  Además de la versión común, agrego una "compacta"...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta + PCB
					

ADVERTENCIA: debido a la alimentación de línea de las SMPS presentadas, existen riesgos de electrocución. Por favor tomar los recaudos necesarios. Si no cuenta con los conocimientos adecuados para llevar a cabo el proyecto en forma segura, por favor no lo intente! Hola, les traigo un par de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Fuente para amplificador para el auto. Pocos componentes
					

Bueno de tanta frustracion me eh dado a la busqueda, de alguna fuente que tengo unos desentes por lomeonos 60w y consegui una de 70w -24 +24 y queria compartirla  con uds.Poquitos componentes a diferencias de los cachos esos de las otras en resumen esa fuente puede mover un tda2030 EN PUENTE...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Fuente SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 12VDC
					

HOLA a todos. aquí les dejo un diagrama de una fuente SMPS, su entrada de tension es de 12VDC y su salida es variable según sea ajustada; la corriente también depende de la tension de salida, para mi necesidad yo la ajuste a una salida de +-45VDC para alimentar una etapa de potencia de 200W la...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				











						Amplificador para Automovil
					

Aqui un amplificador para montarlo en el automóvil con salida a Fets entregando una potencia de 100W sobre una carga de 8 Ohms y 150W en 4 Ohms con una sensibilidad de 1V (según el diagrama de donde lo saque).  Saludos.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Amplificador con mosfet para auto
					

hola señores amigos toy buscando un amplificador de 400 a 800 watts  que  sea a base  de mosfet, solo amplificador de bajos para woffer de auto, he escuchado que  los amplificador a mosfet dan mucha mejor calidad y potencia de sonido, es cierto esto?  -algun diagrama  se los agradecería...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Amplificador mosfet para el auto
					

bueno, posteo los esquemas y algunas fotitos para arrancar el tema, mas tarde cuento un poco de que se trata.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Amplificador de 12V (PARA AUTO)
					

hola, me encargaron el diseño de un amplificador para auto. la persona esta lo quiere por que esta cansada de que le roben el estereo y me pidio q le hiciera uno para conectar el reproductor de mp3  osea lo q necesito es si alguien sabe como diseñarla, la cuestion es q debe tener una sola...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Amplificador para carro 190w rms
					

Este es un amplificador clase b para bajos con fuente smps de +-30v  para carro suena bastante fuerte y es compacto no me a dado ningun problema recomendado tengo 3 dias con el en el carro y todo bien chequenlo y si creen que se puede mejorar algo diganme:d




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						PREVIEW amplificador de graves para coche Clase D 600wRMS 4 ohms, 900wRMS 2ohms
					

Hola que tal a todos los foreros :)  Bueno, creo que algunos recordarán que en el foro posteé algunas fotos tanto hace mucho tiempo como más recientemente, de un amplificador Clase D todo en uno para graves a 12v bastante poderoso en el que he estado trabajando durante casi 3 años. Bueno, aquí...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Amplificador potencia car coche completo
					

Holas bueno queria compartir con ustedes un diseño de un amplificador de 200w para auto In-car audio amplificadorfier, esta en idioma ingles esta completo con los diagramas, impresos, la fuente inversora,materiales esta todo completo ahora basta armarlo, habra que ver si cumple con las...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Amplificador clase D para Woofer ultra-eficiente para coche
					

hola que tal a todos los foreros, quería compartir un esquema de un amplificador que personalmente me impresionó la potencia que entregaba por su tamaño,peso, medidas, complejidad (de la etapa amplificadora) etc... además de que igualmente el audio era realmente impresionante, y por experiencia...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------

